# LAFC Slammers Aliance



## Riggins (Jan 2, 2018)

I noticed that the Slammers FC girls DA team is listed as LAFC SLammers. Does anyone know if this is going to be a rebranding of Slammers? Sort of like Irvine Slammers became Galaxy OC will we see Newport Slammers become LAFC OC?

On one hand it would be nice for their pathway to have an MLS association. On the other hand it would be another local club being gobbled up (Irvine Slammers, OC Albion, West Coast...)

Also, if they are going to merge, I'd hope they do it when it lines up with a new uniform year! Irvine Slammers bought uniforms, played 3/4 a year then became Galaxy and finished the year in T-shirts. A $300 kit relegated to the bin only to require buying a new kit the very next year! At least WC is subsidizing existing players with their new uniform needs.


----------



## galaxydad (Jan 2, 2018)

Non merger more of a partner and they are different- Slammers girls DA/LAFC Slammers is the LAFC female academy. It goes along the Slammer affiliation with the LAFC on both the boys and girls side. The difference is that the LAFC has their boys academy seperate. The LAFC boys side has had several events with the top CDA teams. They are a lot more active with the top CDA Slammers teams than the Galaxy has been with their affiliates. Now if you are not on the top teams on the CDA side there is almost zero presence, but a lot going on with the ECNL groups and the top flight I youngers.


----------



## Riggins (Jan 2, 2018)

Sorry, that response confuses me perhaps even more. =)

Are you saying that LAFC only has as association with Slammers (Newport) when it comes to the Girls DA and nothing else? The rest of the association is with CDA Slammers and that is only on the boys side?

I know there are already LAFC club teams in the LA area, Will Ferrel has a son playing there, but I am curious what this odd partial affiliation is for down here in OC. If they wanted a LAFC OC that would make sense to get their claws into the OC talent (just like Galaxy did). But not sure what good comes from only being associated with DA buys them - if that is what you are saying.


----------



## GoWest (Jan 2, 2018)

It was a perfect way for LAFC to make an immediate impact on the girls DA side. Immediate credibility adding the national championship program that Slammers FC established early on and enjoyed while their top teams were in ECNL. It is at this point a mutually beneficial partnership. LAFC Slammers GDA teams are doing very well.
Slammers FC still competes in ECNL but their teams have had to rebuild and haven't found the same success after the  LAFC GDA partnership gutted a large portion of their teams. ECNL teams that generally would get routed by Slammers in the SW conference can enjoy 'moral victories' thanks to the LAFC partnership (along with Surf, Blues, WC ,etc) that changed the competitive landscape in the SW ECNL conference.

As far as CDA Slammers, etc., it is my understanding that those affiliations will remain just that.


----------



## mahrez (Jan 2, 2018)

LAFC has a partnership with Slammers FC in Newport Beach and they created the LAFC Slammers girls academy.

They are no other afflications with LAFC besides the OC Blues USL partnership although there are out reach and knowledge sharing between LAFC & other soccer organizations from time to time.  CDA and South are afflicates of Slammers FC but operate differently I was told.


----------



## galaxydad (Jan 4, 2018)

mahrez said:


> LAFC has a partnership with Slammers FC in Newport Beach and they created the LAFC Slammers girls academy.
> 
> They are no other afflications with LAFC besides the OC Blues USL partnership although there are out reach and knowledge sharing between LAFC & other soccer organizations from time to time.  CDA and South are afflicates of Slammers FC but operate differently I was told.


About the best said explaination. Slammers FC out of Newport is the LAFC affiliate but there is ample sharing and working with CDA on the boys side. They are in no way partnered as LAFC runs its own academy but they are working nicely together and the boys are getting quality exposure to the LAFC academy coaches etc.


----------

